# Childcare cost



## Vicky11 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello,

can u someone explain me how do I calculate childcare cost?? 
We have 2 kids 3 and 2 years old and planning to go over to Melbourne. So the next 3-4 years we will need to get some sort of childcare sorted out.
I did have a look a bit for prices per day, different types of care etc. But how can I calculate cost when both partners are working or one is part time and childcare benefits are included?? 

I have found some websites, but not really helpful information at the end how can I calculate it for myself. 

Plus what are the differences between PR or Australian and expat with different types of visa and childcare cost. We will have both, I may be able to get PR straight away, partner is Australian so we are entitled to get some sort of help.

Here we live in London and childcare cost is crazy, so I am staying at home. But I want to go back to work so any help with some sort of calculation will be amazing. 

Thanks

Vicky


----------



## hisbooboo (May 9, 2015)

Try this link.

https://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/enablers/online-estimators


----------



## Vicky11 (Sep 7, 2016)

hisbooboo said:


> Try this link.
> 
> https://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/enablers/online-estimators


Hi thanks, it doesn't work. if I am trying to input our 2 kids it asking us other dependent kids must be inserted as well, but we do not have other kids..so can't proceed on the pages...
there is option for 0 kids from previous relationships, but it doesn't allow me to keep the 0 there...


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Did you get to the link at 
https://www.centrelink.gov.au/RateEstimatorsWeb/cre.do


----------



## Vicky11 (Sep 7, 2016)

hi, yes both are same website, it doesn't work unless I will lie that I have another kids somewhere ,maybe if I go around and ask different questions it will let me go, but I was mostly interested in childcare cost, not sure about other options..there are many and it's not clear to me yet

I am going to try the rest options and will see how far I can get.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

You need to select only the Child Care Estimator. The rest will mess it up, as you have found.


----------



## Vicky11 (Sep 7, 2016)

thanks, can I have question..I am planning to go back to school(PT/FT). How does this affect the childcare cost if I will need them in Kindy all week??If I earn less money can I still afford to study without loosing so much money??


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

It comes down to combined family income. The higher the income, the lower the benefit normally.


----------

